# nvidia-drivers-304.x drivers aren't updating the kernel mod?

## ExecutorElassus

So, after a lot of other problems with a dying video card, I'm back to being able to use the 3xx series of nvidia-drivers. Thing is, I don't seem able to use anything beyond the 302.17-r1 driver: both of the recent 304 drivers install fine, but I can't start X afterwards, getting an API mismatch error (ie, that the X driver component is the new version, but the running kernel module is the old one).

The usual solution to this is to unload the kernel module, then reload it, yes? That doesn't seem to work. 'eselect kernel list' shows the currently-running kernel is the active one for symlinking as well.

Is there a step I'm missing here?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ExecutorElassus,

Everything you say is correct, yet it contains a contracdiction somewhere.

Please post the output of 

```
uname -a
```

and

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

I'm aware you have already done something similar but I need to see it.

The next step is to post a build log - It could be that the install phase is failing for some reason, like /usr is full or out of inodes.  IF /usr is not its own partition, then it will be /.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Hi Neddy!

Nice to hear from you again!

Here are the two commands:

```
# uname -a

Linux domo-kun 3.5.0-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Jul 31 15:31:38 CEST 2012 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

and

```
# readlink /usr/src/linux

linux-3.5.3-gentoo
```

hrm. That's obviously a mismatch. the 3.5.0 kernel isn't even in my /boot/grub2/grub.cfg file; how would I boot to that?

Lemme try rebooting and see exactly what kernel I'm running.

brb,

EE

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ExecutorElassus,

uname -a tells about the running kernel - its 3.5.0-gentoo, built on Tue Jul 31 15:31:38 CEST 2012.

readlink says you are building external kernel modules for 3.5.3-gentoo

The root cause of the problem is that you are not running the kernel you think you are.  There is a lot of that about.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Ha ha!

so, it seems that when I was installing my new video card, I knocked the power cable for /dev/sdc* out, and mdadm dropped it from the arrays. Then, sda1 somehow got booted into its own array, so /boot -- being based on one of the mirrored partitions -- was being updated, but grub itself was loading the kernels from one of the other (non-updated) partitions. 

So, now the sdc* partitions are back into their respective arrays (yay for six-hour re-sync operations!), and grub is booting the correct kernel.

I really wish mdadm would give more urgent warnings when stuff like this happens. A three-device array getting reduced to a single device should be considered a nontrivial problem. 

Anyway, thanks for pointing out what the problem was. It seems to be fixed now.

Cheers,

EE

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ExecutorElassus,

mdadm can email you about things dropping out of the array.

You can use an array thats in the process of being synced too.  mdadm will get out the way and slow the sync.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Hey Neddy,

yes, as you might remember from our last exchange, I have a lot of experience with re-syncing RAID arrays.

I'm trying to set up mdadm to send me messages, but I get the following error:

```
# mdadm --monitor --scan --test

SSL_connect: Success

/sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587

SSL_connect: Success

/sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587

SSL_connect: Success

/sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587

SSL_connect: Success

/sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
```

So far as I know, I have my ssmtp.conf file correctly set up (also, does that file really want me to store my email password in cleartext? That's … dodgy), so maybe this is an issue with port forwarding?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## Jaglover

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412468.html

I personally prefer a local mail server that runs in my router.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Fixed it. Had to enable SMARTTLS. Thanks!

I think everything I was having problems doing with this thread is solved. Thanks for the help, y'all.

<3

EE

----------

